# Our vehicles..we have a transit 250, transit connect and 2 E250's. Love the transits!



## TJ's Painting

Our vehicles on Recent job sites!


----------



## Epoxy Pro

How big is your crew?


----------



## Stretch67

Just purchased. Looking forward to getting all/most of our tools in one trip.


----------



## kmp

You should show the trailer and all the tools you plan to haul. I don't envy your overhead.


----------



## SemiproJohn

If he needs and can afford a rig like that, I think I envy his overhead.


----------



## DeanV

How do you like and use the transit connect? I have a full size van I do not understand how guys like GeorgeZ fit everything in small vehicles. Maybe if you do not have shelves and put everything in bins. I might do a transit connect for a run around vehicle sometime.


----------



## Rbriggs82

DeanV said:


> How do you like and use the transit connect? I have a full size van I do not understand how guys like GeorgeZ fit everything in small vehicles. Maybe if you do not have shelves and put everything in bins. I might do a transit connect for a run around vehicle sometime.


I've always wondered that too. I remember Steve Burnett had the PT Cruiser looking things, they looked pretty but I can't imagine they're easy to work out of.


----------



## DeanV

I could see me driving something like that if I was running supplies for the crew. I used to use an Escape for that. But, the mpg wasn't that great and I needed to haul a trailer sometimes. Escape could pull 3000 lbs. But, now I run around in a 1500 crew cab. Get 2 mpg less than the Escape did on average.


----------



## Stretch67

kmp said:


> You should show the trailer and all the tools you plan to haul. I don't envy your overhead.


Don't have trailer. The rig is at a fab shop currently. Getting daycabbed and the frame stretched. Then we are going to put a 24' van body on it. Some accessories on the rear bumper etc etc. Large generator/compressor inside. Two PC pumps with 200' of heated hose each. Bunch of other tools/components. Full powerwash setup inside.


----------



## kmp

Are you going to do spray foam insulation and polyurea coatings?


----------



## PNW Painter

I thought we were getting trolled with the pic of the semi. Sounds like an amazing setup is in the works. Hopefully you'll share some pics when it's complete.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67

Yep

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67

Got it daycabbed and stretched. 24' van body installed. Currently in shop getting two PC pumps installed. Material and water tanks, pressure washer, diesel compressor/genset, furnace/AC, rear crane, tool boxes, office, shelving etc etc.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've always wondered that too. I remember Steve Burnett had the PT Cruiser looking things, they looked pretty but I can't imagine they're easy to work out of.


Steve had three PT Cruisers but also had a full size pickup for the grunt work. Seemed to work well for him.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Stretch67 said:


> Got it daycabbed and stretched. 24' van body installed. Currently in shop getting two PC pumps installed. Material and water tanks, pressure washer, diesel compressor/genset, furnace/AC, rear crane, tool boxes, office, shelving etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


That's cute. Needs more room though. :biggrin:


----------



## Stretch67

Couple pics. Foam/polyurea truck finally done. Starting the three day trek home early tmrw morning!! And gonna have this baby working ball2wall starting Monday! This is something I've had in the works for almost two years now and I'm so stoked to see it coming to fruition!

Added in all the hoses and tools etc etc since I took the pics. Trucks full to the brim lol. Took three trips to the scale to get everything loaded properly. Was fighting too much weight on front axle.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## beatjunkie

Nice!


----------



## CApainter

I thought Stretch was horsing around! That's a great set up! How is it working out?


----------



## Stretch67

CApainter said:


> I thought Stretch was horsing around! That's a great set up! How is it working out?


Fantastic! This has been a long time coming and has been excellent in both sales and production.

My whole life I have envisioned a huge yard full of big iron instead of just some wimpy brushes and rollers. I'm so happy to see that coming to fruition! Next on the list is a hydroblast truck and a vac truck. Also another spray rig just like this one. 

Instead of just selling labor, it is nice to make some money off equipment and technology. It thins out the competition in a big way. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

And this is plural component you're selling?


----------



## Stretch67

Yep

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

